# Pictures of my flock...pic heavy



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Just wanted to share some pictures of my birds. They were behaving today.

Here is Izzy. Sorry there is only one but I didn't get good pics of her.










Here is Quinn, being a sweet boy today.



















Here is Willow. Also being good today, she has mellowed out some but is still quite the diva! 



















Here is Baretta. 



















And Zoey, who is very healthy now. Excuse the poop, she did it as I was taking pics, but at least it is a healthy poop 



















And here is Phoebe, being the sweet girl she always is. Excuse the scruffiness, she is molting.










Baretta in the background 










Here is Sabian, who is just the sweetest little guy 




















Hope you aren't getting tired of pics yet lol. Here is Bailey. She is my little velcro bird. I know I say they are all sweet, but she is just a little cuddle bug and I love her so much!




























And last but not least is Delilah. She is quite independent but has started letting me give her scritches. She makes cute little noises when I rub her.










Delilah and Sabian










Ivy and Silas didn't get included in the photo shoot today as they are still quarantined, I will have to get pics of them later.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow they are all gorgeous!!! You have such a beautiful flock


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful pictures Jaime S,I enjoyed them all they are all beautiful cockatiels.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Yay flock pics! I LOVE them all. Such a beautiful flock...all unique in their own special ways.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

You can bring me Wilow and Barretta when I get Ama. I'll take them too.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

why cant i see the pics?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Meaggiedear, I think I'll keep them but thanks for the offer 
Susie Queue, Are you signed in? Otherwise, I'm not sure.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Darn. Can't blame me for trying. 

All of them are so adorable, btw.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are all really beautiful.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

Yayyy I see them now  they are beautiful!! ... I think Willow and Phoebe are my favourites 

Ty for sharing


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful Birdies! I think Willow is my favorite and Quinn is my next favorite.. but all are gorgeous!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I may be biased but I think Bailey is the cutest. I am glad to see her happy. I am glad she inherited her dads sweet disposition. You would not like her if she took after her mom who is a full out witch!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> I may be biased but I think Bailey is the cutest. I am glad to see her happy. I am glad she inherited her dads sweet disposition. You would not like her if she took after her mom who is a full out witch!


LOL. I don't think she has a single mean bird in the house! Just a love struck one.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I love all my birds and think they are all beautiful. I guess I shouldn't have favorites but I am closer to some than others. Quinn has always been a mommy's boy and his antics are too cute. And with Bailey it was instant love. She is unbelievably sweet and she has such a cute call. When I hear her feminine, for lack of a better description, call for me in the morning my heart melts. 

4birdsNC, she must have gotten her dad's disposition! She is starting to venture away from me a little while she is out to explore and play. I am glad she is gaining confidence. I still have to take her with me if I leave the room though 

Meaggiedear, you are right. I am very lucky to say that all of my birds are very sweet. I love them all very much. I love your Ama too, she is such a sweet baby!


----------



## Boolove (Mar 1, 2012)

What a sweet looking flock


----------



## leftyli67 (Dec 4, 2011)

You have a beautiful flock ~ they are all adorable.


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow!! You have all of my dream cockatiel mutations! Lucky you! I hope I can have a flock this gorgeous one day


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! MeganNichol, there are still a few mutations I would love to have lol, but I think I have enough for now!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

They are so adorable! Could we see your cage setup? I'm curious how you have it since I've only ever had a few birds caged separately.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sure I'll take pics tomorrow. I have three prevue hendryx flight cages and lots of 30 x 18 x 18 cages. One of the large cages is empty because I can't get Bailey, Sabian, Phoebe, or Delilah comfortable in a big one for various reasons. Baretta, Zoey, and Izzy share a large cage and Quinn and Willow share another. I will get one more when I can get some of the others in my empty cage lol!!


----------

